# Checking in



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

Just checking in. Looks like I am the first to post on the VQ35 page.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Hey there. I guess I'm the 2nd to post here


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Whats up everyone. Hey maximadave, how do you like your car? Is it all its hyped up to be?


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

I love it! Click on my homepage for pics of my 2K & 2K2 Maximas.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Nice cars, glad to see you got rid of the auto and got the 6-speed.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

hoi


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*nice car!*

Hey, I rented a 2002 Maxima SE while in Phoenix for this year's SE-R Convention and it was awesome! Those cars have some serious balls! And the car handled really well on the track too! Two years ago, I rented a Maxima in Dallas and it was a GXE. I was really impressed with how much better the SE this year was. Granted the engine difference between the 2000 and 2002 and the suspension differences, but still... it was a world of difference!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

*Re: nice car!*



kieranlavin said:


> *Hey, I rented a 2002 Maxima SE while in Phoenix for this year's SE-R Convention and it was awesome! Those cars have some serious balls! And the car handled really well on the track too! Two years ago, I rented a Maxima in Dallas and it was a GXE. I was really impressed with how much better the SE this year was. Granted the engine difference between the 2000 and 2002 and the suspension differences, but still... it was a world of difference! *


Thanks 

Yeah, it catches you off guard, you just have to drive one to know.. Most people have no idea that a "grocery getter" can hang with their sport compacts on the track  

One question, manual or auto?


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: nice car!*



Maxzilla said:


> *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It's the same way with the SE-Rs... as I'm partial to the SE-R I'd say I could just about keep up with the SE-Rs on the track 

Unfortunately, it was an auto... not too many American rentals are manual


----------

